# HELP: Kandi rhinestone applicator with Pellosa rhinestones



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to sample some Pellosa rhinestones. Got a Kandi hotfix applicator at JoAnn's and they don't stick to the shirt. I kist don't get it. We tried over an over. Let the applicator heat up, tried heating the shirt first and everything. They won't stick at all. Whats the deal?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

How long are you pressing the stone to the shirt before letting go?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> How long are you pressing the stone to the shirt before letting go?


Tried instantly, a few seconds, 5 seconds, 10 seconds etc. Up to a whole minute. No time works.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there something else that is better???


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I have used the same tools if you put your stone on the tip with the glue facing up you can see it melt is the back of it blue green or grey as it melts be carefull if there is a lot it will start to spill over the sides then you will have an idea how long it will take to melt the glue onece its on your product but also make sure you have the hot fix as they also make rhinestones that are none hotfix you have to use a gem tack type glue or even a glue gun ( we use them with the dance dresses)


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try preheating the fabric with a household iron. Try letting the glue melt just a little before applying to the fabric.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you sure the stones you are using have the glue on the back? I have one and usually it only takes about 5 to 8 seconds. You left it on for a minute and it did not stick I am thinking they are the non-glue kind.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

is the back of the stone silver and flat or is it matt with a slight pattern on it usually squares or bubbled spots


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

The backs r black with glue. Barely any I guess. We r gonna use the manual glue and stick method.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

jean518 said:


> Try preheating the fabric with a household iron. Try letting the glue melt just a little before applying to the fabric.


Tried that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I've never seen black glue. Rhinestone glue is usually grey or green.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I've never seen black glue. Rhinestone glue is usually grey or green.


Really? Hmm. Well they r crap I guess lol. 

Is it possible to use flat backs if I am manually gluing the back and applying them to the shirt? Or do I still need hot fix?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> Really? Hmm. Well they r crap I guess lol.
> 
> Is it possible to use flat backs if I am manually gluing the back and applying them to the shirt? Or do I still need hot fix?


Flat back rhinestones are intended to be manually glued on. So yes, you can use glue such as Gem-tac or E-6000. Then you don't need to heat press them.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Flat back rhinestones are intended to be manually glued on. So yes, you can use glue such as Gem-tac or E-6000. Then you don't need to heat press them.


Ok cool. Thanks


----------

